# Sony Nex 50mm f/1.8 OSS Lens, E-Mount, SEL5018 - Hands on Review



## jason324

In this Hands on Review I will be going over the *Sony 50mm f/1.8 OSS E-Mount lens* as tested on the Sony Nex-5n. An awesome lens for the money and in my opinion a *Must Have* for the Sony Nex Camera system!! 

Sony 50mm f/1.8 OSS E-Mount lens - Hands on Review >>







Jay


----------

